# Help, reccomend me a coffee bean please



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok so mostly I have been drinking supermarket beans, Lavazza, Costa, Illy etc and I know they are not great but the thing is they seem more drinkable to me than the beans I did try from a specialist roaster infact the beans were so disgusting they went in the bin after trying everything to dial them in perfect.

They had a fruity taste not sour just bright notes of the bean, but really not to my taste. Also they arrived 15 days post rate day and only took one day in the post, think this pretty poor or maybe I am wrong expecting beans fresher than 2 weeks old.

I really like chocolate, caramel, nutty tones, creamy with little bitterness. Can anybody recommend a bean with notes like this.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Try Rave Coffee, their Signature, Fudge or Italian Job blends may gve you the taste you are after.


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

Thankyou, will look at ordering some now, anything has to be better than that bailies coffee I tried. I Personally HATED it.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Coffee compass could be what you want. I also like those flavours in coffee but not a 'dark' roast where beans are oily and sticky. They do a Brazilian natural that is great and hits those notes with a bit of natural interest


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> Coffee compass could be what you want. I also like those flavours in coffee but not a 'dark' roast where beans are oily and sticky. They do a Brazilian natural that is great and hits those notes with a bit of natural interest


Thankyou, ordering some now and ordered some from Rave also.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

This is exactly why I will not recommend any specific beans as peoples tastes vary so greatly. I'm on some Bailie's coffee at moment and it's going nowhere near the bin, ordered a selection of four different bags and as far as myself & Mrs *** are concerned we would happily order from them again.

If you can dig the bag from the bin I'd be interested to know what was the actual bean you so disliked?

Chocolate you did mention, the beans I'm using now (Bailie's by the way) have a very long lasting aftertaste of just that almost as if they had been coated in the stuff, double delish coffee & choc


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

********** said:


> This is exactly why I will not recommend any specific beans as peoples tastes vary so greatly. I'm on some Bailie's coffee at moment and it's going nowhere near the bin, ordered a selection of four different bags and as far as myself & Mrs *** are concerned we would happily order from them again.
> 
> If you can dig the bag from the bin I'd be interested to know what was the actual bean you so disliked?
> 
> Chocolate you did mention, the beans I'm using now (Bailie's by the way) have a very long lasting aftertaste of just that almost as if they had been coated in the stuff, double delish coffee & choc


It was a mella blend, I HATED it. However tried the nota blend it was ok.

What blend are you currently drinking from bailies?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

bubbles said:


> It was a mella blend, I HATED it. However tried the nota blend it was ok.
> 
> What blend are you currently drinking from bailies?


You say you're after chocolate, caramel, nutty tones, creamy with little bitterness and yet you ordered Mella described as Blended for Fruity, Honeyed Sweetness.

It's sweetness all the way - from soft summer fruit and berry notes to hints of marzipan balanced with aromatic vanilla. Mella is a medium-bodied espresso blend, fragrant, not too heavy with a refreshing acidity, but with no sharpness or bitterness.

Umm, no wonder you hated it, suggest carefully reading through the tasting notes in future before choosing. On the positive side, you have worked out what you don't like and if you get something you hate again rather than the bin why not offer it up to folk on the forum?

As I said in my first post I don't do recommendations but here's a clue Guatemala (doesn't mean all beans from G have the flavour notes your after) but unfortunately it's no longer on the Bailies website. You should find what you're looking for via Rave or CC both respected roasters.


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Can't go wrong with Mellow Birds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

spoxehub said:


> Can't go wrong with Mellow Birds.


Do you drink it or snort it?


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you drink it or snort it?


Chase the dragon with it.


----------



## ianskelly (Oct 31, 2013)

yep coffee compass is great for me (I much prefer them to Rave personally, ilove the sweet bourbon and can't stop ordering the brighton lanes beans, I keep meaning to try other roasters but every month back i go...


----------

